# Need Help IN CT



## mistee (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone in the area of Waterbury, CT? I need help. I have been trying to catch this poor pigeon with no luck. He doesn't leave. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it takes time....are you using the box trap? it may take a week or more to get him used to the box and then another for him to go near it and another for him to eat whats under it and even then he may be too quick to fly....so just do what you can and don't panic....


----------



## mistee (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, using a box. He looked at it this morning like "yeah right". I hope wild bird food is ok for him it's all I have. I need a bigger box too.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

mistee...I have read in other posts that night time is the best to catch them as it's dark and you can typically have better results. Using a towel you should be able to get closer and toss the towel over him or her...try that.Good luck and I wish you well!


----------

